# What Guage wire?



## YeagerSights (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm about to wire my lights up today and was wondering if anybody new if 14 gauge wire will be enough for 100watt metal halides. I am wiring them up individually to a junction box and not i'n line. I have a whole role of some 14 gauge extension cord wire and was just wondering if that will be enough. Thanks


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

It depends on the length of the wire and the quality of the insulation. I would use 12 gauge just to be safe but if the runs of wire are not real long then you will probably be ok.


----------



## YeagerSights (Jul 13, 2010)

The longest is maybe 4ft to the junction Amd my wire is insulated pretty well


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

You should be fine. I would also use heat shrink connectors and not wire nuts or anything like that. good luck


----------



## YeagerSights (Jul 13, 2010)

Alright. Thanks for the help


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

You should be fine. Let us know how the 100's work. I have one 400 watt that i am going to switch out with a 400watt hps to match my others.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I use 16 gauge wire to each light....the wire is rated to 15 amp I believe which is about 1650 watts. The catch is you need a heavier wire from the generator to the junction/breaker box.


----------

